# Picky design issue with E90



## JimKim (Sep 25, 2002)

i guess i'll have to see it in person before making up my mind, but one issue i have with the new e90 are all the creases, especially towards the rear of the car. reminds me of a caddy cts, although it's not as pronounced as on the cts.

the current e46 has a hint of it, but it's better blended in. maybe certain colors will not make it so obvious.

-james
2002 330cic - sold (what to get next?)


----------



## shizat63 (Feb 14, 2002)

I see what you're saying. I can't understand why they keep using the same ugly ass color in their marketing material. But I don't mind the exterior so much.

The interior is just :loco:


----------



## zoofa (Dec 11, 2004)

Ah yes, hitting the nail on the head. BMW is the leader in automotive design and technology (so they like to boast), so they take their cues from Cadillac... :eeps: 

Basically, it's hard to figure out where to begin when griping about the E90. Other than the souped up engines (which I can't wait to go drive, incidentally, no matter how much I despise the looks), there's really nothing going for it. Unless you count being safer because nobody would want to steal such an ugly piece of *(&^#$*@&_(*#@ :rofl:


----------



## zoofa (Dec 11, 2004)

shizat63 said:


> I see what you're saying. I can't understand why they keep using the same ugly ass color in their marketing material. But I don't mind the exterior so much.
> 
> The interior is just :loco:


I believe that color is being marketed as "Chlorine Blonde". They figure, if someone thinks that Buick-knockoff dash looks good, they will just be dying to have the exterior be of similar beauty :flush:


----------



## operknockity (Apr 19, 2002)

JimKim said:


> i guess i'll have to see it in person before making up my mind, but one issue i have with the new e90 are all the creases, especially towards the rear of the car.


This is a beef I have with all of the new models... too many creases and creases that start/end in strange places.


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Flame Surfacing


----------



## alpinewhite325i (Jan 20, 2002)

Good eye...I never noticed that before.

I don't think that is nearly as offensive as the Honda Civic rump.


----------



## solsurfr (Oct 19, 2003)

For me, the jury is still out on the E90 until I see one in person. I also don't like those creases. It's so funny that BMW considers this design conservative to keep the E46 enthusiasts happy. I can see, kinda, what they are saying but I'm not sure cuz the front end and rear designs don't appeal to me and the pics of the interior don't help it very much either. Compared to the new C-Class and Audi A4, I don't think we have much choice. The E90 looks much better than those new cars, imo.


----------



## andy_thomas (Oct 7, 2002)

zoofa said:


> Ah yes, hitting the nail on the head. BMW is the leader in automotive design and technology (so they like to boast), so they take their cues from Cadillac... :eeps:


...which took its cues from (at the latest) a 1992 E36 coupe, unless the CTS was launched beforehand, obviously


----------



## andy_thomas (Oct 7, 2002)

alpinewhite325i said:


> Good eye...I never noticed that before.


Perhaps this will jog your memory...!


----------



## HW (Dec 24, 2001)

:dunno:


----------



## jason330i (Jan 29, 2002)

i hate the fact that the top of the kidney grills are integrated into the hood and detached from the rest of the grill...

if that makes any sense.


----------



## allaboutme (Dec 22, 2003)

jason330i said:


> i hate the fact that the top of the kidney grills are integrated into the hood and detached from the rest of the grill...
> 
> if that makes any sense.


The caddies look the same. There's a chrome strip across the front of the hood, which is detached from the rest of the grill. But when the hood is closed, there is a gap there yet is supposed to integrate to form the grill.

Here's something to illustrate the Caddy front:









The new e90's hood to grill contact is more reminiscent of the e36 than the e46. I do find the e36 a little ugly from pictures. The e46 with the integrated grill looks best.

This picture is all I can find right now, but it should give an example of what I mean:









And here is an e90:









Here's an e46 showing an integrated hood and grill:


----------



## psychrunner (Dec 26, 2004)

Wow! What alot of bellyachin. The e 90 is a redesign What were we expecting? I think people would find something wrong regardless of the outcome of the redesign of the e46. I mean c'mon people. Small creases in the car are bothersome?


----------



## Fast Bob (Jun 4, 2004)

psychrunner said:


> Wow! What alot of bellyachin. The e 90 is a redesign What were we expecting? I think people would find something wrong regardless of the outcome of the redesign of the e46. I mean c'mon people. Small creases in the car are bothersome?


And I would guess that you`re not familiar with the old joke:

Q:" What`s the difference between a fox and a dog?"

A:" About eight beers...."

IMHO, all the Bangle-ized cars look like they were designed by high-school kids
("Flame surfacing", my ass...)

Regards,
Bob


----------



## MarcusSDCA (Jan 14, 2004)

BMW GROUP SHATTERS ALL PAST ANNUAL SALES RECORDS
BMW brand records best month ever 

Woodcliff Lake, NJ – January 4, 2005 The BMW Group (BMW and MINI brands combined) reported robust sales for 2004, breaking past annual sales records for both brands, to record a total of 296,111 vehicles, an increase of 7 percent over the 276,869 in 2003. The Group also reported record December sales of 29,292 vehicles, up 18 percent over the 24,915 vehicles sold in the same month in 2003, for an all-time monthly sales record. 

BMW Brand Sales
BMW reported sales of 25,482 automobiles and Sports Activity Vehicles, up 22 percent compared to the 20,910 vehicles reported the same month last year, making it the best month ever in retail sales history.

Annual sales of BMW brand vehicles were up 8 percent, to 260,079 vehicles compared to 240,859 vehicles sold last year. 

BMW Automobile Sales
BMW’s monthly automobile sales were up 17 percent, to 18,762 versus 16,054 in December 2003. Year-to-date, sales were down 5 percent, to 190,250 automobiles compared to 200,144 sold in the same period in 2003. 

BMW Sports Activity Vehicle Sales
Sales of BMW’s Sports Activity Vehicles increased 38 percent in December, with sales of 6,720 vehicles compared to 4,856 vehicles sold in the final month of 2003. Year-to-date, sales of BMW’s SAV models were up 72 percent, to 69,829 vehicles compared to 40,715 for 2003. 

Certified Pre-owned
BMW also reported monthly sales of 6,083 Certified Pre-owned vehicles up 10 percent compared to 5,526 vehicles in December 2003. Annual BMW CPO sales were up 8 percent, to 71,112 vehicles compared to the 65,693 sold last calendar year. 

MINI Brand
MINI Automobiles
MINI USA reported its strongest year to date, with sales of 36,032, compared to the 36,010 sold in 2003. For the month of December, MINI sales were down 5 percent, to 3,810 automobiles versus 4,005 sold a year ago.

And that, Bangle busters, is the bottom line.


----------



## mecklaiz (Mar 20, 2003)

I think I'm on love with the e90... seriously, if I can, I'll get it when I'm done with my current 330i

I want one.... black if you please....


----------



## STEVE46 (Aug 25, 2004)

MARCUS545 said:


> BMW Automobile Sales
> BMW's monthly automobile sales were up 17 percent, to 18,762 versus 16,054 in December 2003. Year-to-date, sales were down 5 percent, to 190,250 automobiles compared to 200,144 sold in the same period in 2003.
> 
> BMW Sports Activity Vehicle Sales
> Sales of BMW's Sports Activity Vehicles increased 38 percent in December, with sales of 6,720 vehicles compared to 4,856 vehicles sold in the final month of 2003. Year-to-date, sales of BMW's SAV models were up 72 percent, to 69,829 vehicles compared to 40,715 for 2003.


Notice something here: BMW sales OVERALL were up for the year, this is true. But CAR sales year to date were DOWN. It was the SAVs that were bolstering BMW's sales numbers. So the Bangle cars were not selling as well as previous models. I think it's going to take some time for people to warm up to these designs. I'm just beginning to come around on the exteriors, but the interiors... that's gonna take me a LONG time. Not a big fan of those at all.


----------



## zoofa (Dec 11, 2004)

Yeah, the fact that the X5 and X3 haven't had a chance to get totally cocked up by the Bangle Bunglers, combined with America's insatiable thirst for vehicles with insatiable thirst, has kept their sales up. Of course, now that the dollar is almost as laughable as the lira once was, I predict a slower sales year in the US for our good friends across the pond....


----------



## HW (Dec 24, 2001)

allaboutme said:


> The caddies look the same. There's a chrome strip across the front of the hood, which is detached from the rest of the grill. But when the hood is closed, there is a gap there yet is supposed to integrate to form the grill.


think of it this way, if you get a minor rear ender, you won't have to replace the hood as well, only the front clip.


----------

